# Welches Vorfach?



## nils66 (26. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Forelle begonnen, und habe speziell zum Vorfach eine Frage.
Wie bindet ihr euer Vorfach an die Hauptschnur, und welches nehmt ihr (Fluorocarbon) etc.?
Weitere Infos währen auch nicht schlecht |rolleyes

Mfg Nils


----------



## Flifi97 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Hi,

also ich verbinde mein Vorfach immer mit einem loop-to-loop Verbinder (oder so ähnlich  ) mit dem Vorfach. Musst dann nur eine Schlaufe ans Ende vom Vorfach knoten, die Vorfächer lassen sich so aber schnell und problemlos wechseln. Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, z.Bsp. mit Knoten, aber ich bevorzuge diese.
Zum Vorfach: Ich benutze einfach ein ca. 2,50 m langes (in etwa so lang wie die Rute) Stück Monofil im Durchmesser von 0,20 mm am See und am Bach deutlich dünner, bis zu 0,12 mm.

Zum Trockenfliegenfischen ist ein verjüngtes Vorfach wahrscheinlich besser, aber ich komme mit meiner Montage gut zurecht, da ich bisher auch nicht so oft mit der Trockenen gefischt habe.


----------



## Kami (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

am sinnvollsten ist heutzutage bei schnüren ohne angeschweißter schlaufe denke ich eine loop-verbindung, wobei ein geflecht über die flugschnur gezogen wird und über die schlaufe kann man gut die vorfächer wechseln. zum trockenfliegenfische wie gesagt knotenlos-verjüngte vorfächer. sind aber meiner meinung nach sauteuer. bessere lösung: vorfach(pitzenbauer)-ringe mit denen kann man ein beliebiges stück monofil (1,5-2m) oben an die flugschnur anbinden, was nahezu nie ausgetauscht werden muss (außer es geht kaputt oder du wirfst einen knoten rein) und dann das untere tippet (1-1,5m) nach belieben auswechseln. damit kann man auch deutlich leichter zwischen nassfliege/streamer -> fluorocarbon und trockenfliege -> normales monofil wechseln. mit fluoro bei trockenfliege hab ich immer das problem, dass das zeug nicht absinkt und auf der oberfläche kräuselt. dadurch entsteht eine enorme scheuchwirkung..


----------



## nils66 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Alles klar danke


----------



## Thomas E. (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Hallo Nils,

das Vorfach sollte immer verjüngt sein, nicht nur zur besseren Präsentation, sondern auch für "rundes" Werfen !

Entweder selbst runterknoten (wie ich), oder knotenlose fertige Vorfächer.
Ich verwende den eingezogenen Nagelknoten, das Vorfach hält gut ein Jahr.
Vorn ein Miniring zum wechseln für das Tippet.
Gutes Nylon, wie Stroft GTM ist am besten !

Gruß
Thomas E,


----------



## Bungo (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Um kurz zu machen:

Aufziehloops sind der letzte crap!
Warum? 
In kleinen klassen bringen diese eine enorme Unruhe in den wurf, die ungleichmäßige Verdickung und Versteifung wirkt wie ein Fremdkörper.
Einfach einen ordentlichen Nagelknoten machen.
Der wirft sich nicht nur besser, sondern kostet auch nichts.

In hohen Schnurklassen sind auch nur sehr wenige Loops überhaupt ansatzweise geeignet. Auch wenn 30lbs draufsteht.
Wenn man Pech hat und einen heftigen Anhieb setzt, dann reißt es die Dinger einfach runter.
Warum das?
Die Dinger funktionieren über Reibung, und da ist die kurzzeitig wirkende Kraft beim Anhieb schlicht manchmal größer.
Hier am besten einen Loop direkt in die Flugschnur schweißen und das Vorfach mit einem Perfection Loop einschlaufen. Wenn nicht ist auch hier ein Nagelknoten die bessere Wahl zu den gekauften überzieh Loops.

Vorfächer einfach selbst runterknoten, dazu rate ich dir auch. Nur lass den Pitzenbauer Ring weg, das kannst du dir sparen. Knote einfach direkt die beiden Mono-Schnüre zusammen.
Stoft GTM wurde ja schon genannt, das ist auch das Vorfachmaterial was ich hauptsächlich verwende.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Hallo Nils66,

ich verwende Loopverbindungen wie diese hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...rrester-fly-loop-connectors-schnur/detail.jsf
Das ist ein Geflecht was innen hohl ist und in das die Flugschnur geschoben wird. Unter Zug zieht sich das Geflecht zusammen und hält die Flugschnur Bombenfest. Ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch über den Geflechtübergang zur Flugschnur mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber verhindert ein aufdröseln des Geflechts. Daran habe ich ein Knotenlos-Verjüngtes Vorfach mit einem einfachen Clinch-Knoten befestigt. Um zu verhindern das dieses Vorfach immer kürzer wird wenn man öfter die Fliege wechselt, kann man an das Vorfach einen Pitzenbauerring knoten an den wiederum ein Flourcabon-Tippet geknotet wird. Man kann aber auch den Pitzenbauerring weg lassen und so wie ich, das Flourcabon-Tippet mit einem Chirurgenknoten anknoten.

Zum Schluß knote ich noch einen Snap an das FC um meine Fliege schnell wechseln zu können. 

So einen hier: http://www.mustad.no/productcatalog/product.php?id=202

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Flyfisher1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Hallo zusammen, Demovideo und Beschreibung Schnur - Vorfach - Verbindung.
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/fliegenrute-fliegenrolle-fliegenschnur-fliegenvorfach/
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/fliegenrute-fliegenrolle-fliegenschnur-fliegenvorfach/


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/825/kschnurverbindung.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img825.*ih.us/img825/692/kschnurverbindung.jpg
Ich habe mal ein wenig experimentiert und bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen, das mir der "Verbesserte Clinch-Knoten an der Königsschlaufe" am ehesten zusagt.


http://img825.*ih.us/img825/692/kschnurverbindung.jpg

Diese Loopverbinder werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr verwenden. Auch ein Vorfachwechsel dürfte beim Verb. Clinchknoten kein Problem sein. 

Diesen Nailknot bekomme ich auf jeden Fall bei meinem Greys-Vorfach nicht hin. Das Vorfach ist viel zu widerspenstig als das man da einen vernünftigen Nailknot hinbekommen kann. Aber der Clinchknoten funzt super.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Evotec (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Hallo Nils66 wenn du eine Schnur ohne Schlaufe kaufst Splißt die jeder Vernünftige Händler die Schnur so das aus dem Geflecht der Schnur eine Schlaufe wird und dann nimmst du ein gezogenes Vorfach und Schlaufst beide zusammen ganz ienfach und Simpel.


----------



## Evotec (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Zu den anderen Jungs hier Loops Sind der größte scheiß 
bekommst du sehr schlecht durch die Ringe und halten tun die Teile auch nicht


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Hallo Evotec,

das kann ich eigentlich so nicht sagen. Bei mir sind die Loops so klein, das sie sehr gut durch den Spitzenring gehen. Auch halten tun sie sehr gut. Man muß die Loops nur klein genug verschweißen, dann klappt´s auch #6

Ich muß mich aber trotzdem zu meinem vorherigen Posting korrigieren: 
Ich bin jetzt doch dazu übergegangen den Nagelknoten zu verwenden, da ich ihn mit der Ködernadel mache. Der Nagelknoten braucht zum einen keinen Loop und zum anderen ist er noch kleiner und unscheinbarer.

Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## WK1956 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*



Evotec schrieb:


> Zu den anderen Jungs hier Loops Sind der größte scheiß
> bekommst du sehr schlecht durch die Ringe und halten tun die Teile auch nicht


 
dann machst du was grundlegend falsch.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Maquard (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Jo dann machste echt was falsch 

Also die Loops an meinen Sind schon so klein geworden, das sie schon eher fast zu klein sind und ich bissel "tüddeln" muss damit ich das Vorfach eingeschlauft bekomme.

Geht selbstverständlich Butterweich durch die Ringe!


----------



## Kami (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Weiß nicht wie das abgehen kann, ist einem Kumpel von mir aber auch passiert. Der hat z.B. auch keinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber verwendet und die Schnur war ne neue, billige und mit sehr glatter Oberfläche. Ist dadurch irgendwie rausgerutscht und ward nie mehr gesehen. 

Bei meiner 4cast hab ich erstmal 10 Min. gebraucht, bis das Teil komplett im Geflecht untergebracht war, entsprecht fest hält das auch.

Denke man muss da nur darauf achten, dass alles sicher hält und die Loops dürfen wahrscheinlich auch nicht von der billigsten Sorte sein. 
Der Nagelknoten ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Alternative.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Diese Loops aus Geflechtschlauch nehme ich nicht mehr. Das habe ich hinter mir. Kostet nur unnütz Geld und braucht kein Mensch. Ich mache jetzt nur noch den Nagelknoten und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Zarii (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Wie schon gesagt wurde,
ist es meiner Meinung nach am Besten,
sich gleich eine Schnur mit schlaufen zu kaufen, oder sich Schlaufen in die Schnur zu Schweißen!
Dann knotest du eine Schlaufe in dein Vorfach!
So kannst du dein Vorfach belibig oft austauschen,
ohne dass dein Vorfach oder deine Schnur kürzer werden.
Wenn du dann noch einen Tippet Ring ans Ende  knotest,
kanst du Fluro-Carbon Spitzen benutzen und ein Verjüngtes Vorfach hält ca ein Jahr.


----------



## WK1956 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Diese Loops aus Geflechtschlauch nehme ich nicht mehr. Das habe ich hinter mir. Kostet nur unnütz Geld und braucht kein Mensch.


 
klär mich doch mal auf, was ist an den Loops schlecht?

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Loops, richtig montiert, sehr haltbar, dauerhaft und gleiten gut durch die Ringe.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

@WK1956,

ich habe nicht geschrieben das sie schlecht sind.

Sie sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nur überflüssig. Man braucht sie nicht wirklich.

Einen Loop kann man sich, so wie hier, selbst schweißen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dOZXkANnpk

Das hat den selben Arbeitsaufwand wie das drauf tüddeln des Loop-Geflechtsschlauchs auf die Flugschnur.

Oder man macht einen Nailknot so wie ich:

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/3461/p1010421o.jpg


----------



## WK1956 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> @WK1956,
> 
> ich habe nicht geschrieben das sie schlecht sind.


 
hat sich so angehört.



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Sie sind meiner Meinung nach einfach nur überflüssig. Man braucht sie nicht wirklich.


 
was braucht man schon wirklich? es gibt für fast alles Alternativen



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Einen Loop kann man sich, so wie hier, selbst schweißen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dOZXkANnpk
> 
> Das hat den selben Arbeitsaufwand wie das drauf tüddeln des Loop-Geflechtsschlauchs auf die Flugschnur.


 
naja, da braucht man wohl schon einiges an Übung und auch das richtige Material, damit das so gelingt wie im Video.



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> @
> Oder man macht einen Nailknot so wie ich:


 
Naja und gerde dem vertraue ich nicht mehr so besonders, damit habe ich schon vor Jahren keine sonderlich guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber soll jeder die Verbindung machen, die ihm am Besten gefällt, ich habe nur kein Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand etwas schlecht macht, nur weil er es anders macht.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

@WK1956,

ich habe diese Loopverbinder keinesfalls schlecht gemacht. Wenn Du damit zurecht kommst und sie gut findest, dann nimm sie doch. Ich hatte sie auch eine Zeit lang ausprobiert und bin zu dem Ergebniss gekommen das sie ziemlich steif durch die Ringe gehen und der Übergangsbereich ziemlich lang ist (mehrere cm). 

Der Nagelknoten (sofern er richtig gemacht wird) hält Bombenfest, ist klein, der Übergangsbereich ist sehr kurz und er gleitet ohne zu verhaken oder zu stocken durch die Ringe.
Wird von vielen Profis verwendet und kann somit nicht so schlecht sein.

Die Königsschlaufe ist übrigens ganz leicht, auch ohne viel Übung, herzustellen. Man braucht auch nicht unbedingt einen Heißluftfön dazu. Das geht auch Notfalls mit einem Feuerzeug.

Aber nimm du ruhig weiter Deine Loopverbinder wenn sie dir gefallen. Ich will Dich keinesfalls überreden. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Maquard (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

Zum verschweissen brauchste garnix groß an material!

Nur nen Schrumpfschlauch (gibts im gescheiten Baumarkt) und ne entsprechende Wärmequelle; ich empfele an der Stelle nen Haarglätter (hat eigentlich jede Frau so nen Teil) und gut ist!

Übung brauchste da auch keine, musst halt einfach machen.


----------



## Kami (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*

lool nachdem ich hier letztens gepostet habe, dass loops ja sicher seien, ist es mir heute abgefallen. einfach so.. war gesichert mit sekundenkleber und einem gummischlauchstück, hat aber nicht geholfen. habs auch nicht wiedergefunden..

#c


----------



## Stucki (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Vorfach?*



Kami schrieb:


> am sinnvollsten ist heutzutage bei schnüren ohne angeschweißter schlaufe denke ich eine loop-verbindung, wobei ein geflecht über die flugschnur gezogen wird und über die schlaufe kann man gut die vorfächer wechseln. zum trockenfliegenfische wie gesagt knotenlos-verjüngte vorfächer. sind aber meiner meinung nach sauteuer. bessere lösung: vorfach(pitzenbauer)-ringe mit denen kann man ein beliebiges stück monofil (1,5-2m) oben an die flugschnur anbinden, was nahezu nie ausgetauscht werden muss (außer es geht kaputt oder du wirfst einen knoten rein) und dann das untere tippet (1-1,5m) nach belieben auswechseln. damit kann man auch deutlich leichter zwischen nassfliege/streamer -> fluorocarbon und trockenfliege -> normales monofil wechseln. mit fluoro bei trockenfliege hab ich immer das problem, dass das zeug nicht absinkt und auf der oberfläche kräuselt. dadurch entsteht eine enorme scheuchwirkung..


 
Hier mal einige Anregungen für die Schlaufe am Ende der Fliegenschnur. 

http://www.troutcontrol.de/

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12169&hilit=m%C3%B6rrum+loop

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=14669&hilit=m%C3%B6rrum+loop

Auf den Seiten findet Ihr auch noch andere brauchbare Tips:m


Ich fische nun schon seit meheren Jahren an der Küste mit der Fliege, mein Loop Favoriet für ist die Mörrum Loop. Die kann man natürlich auch mit Schnüren machen, die eine geflochtene Seele haben, bei denen muss man zum Schluss halt noch die Schlaufe aus der Geflechtsseele mit Stormsure oder Aquasure versieglen. 

Und zum Thema Vorfach, es sollte vejüngt sein, es wirft sich einfach besser. Ob es nun ein gezogenes oder ein selbst geknotetes Vorfach ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. 

An der Küste fische ich ein 0x verjüngtes Vorfach mit But ~0,70mm, 0,28 Spitze und länge von 2,70m , dazu noch nen knappen Meter 0,23 Flurcarbon. 

Hier ein par Beispiele für selbst geknotete Vorfächer. 

http://fliegenfischerschule-mittelweser.de/tips_1_anfang.html#Anchor-272



Gruß

Stucki


----------

